# Ommac 2 results



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Results - times/how people won are not 100% accurate coz im writing this from a very tired brain

SEMI PRO

60KG Pietro Menga defeated Walter Raydas rd 2

HW Dan Abbott defeated Danny Dutch RNC round 1

66KG Greg Severs Vs ?? cant remember the lads name but Greg won 1st round

73KG Uche Ihiekwe Defeated Josh clarke

MAIN CARD PRO

HW Tbc V Mike Solomons

70KG Richie Downes Defeated Colm Gilane Guillotine rd 2

77KG Danny Withington Defeated Tom Thorneycroft

84kg Carl Noon Defeated Chris Fields

70KG Aaron Wilkinson Defeated Chris Stringer UD

70KG Mark Glover Defeated Afnan Saeed Guillotine Rd 2

77KG Lee Chadwick Defeated Jason Muldoon RNC rd 1

MAIN EVENT BRITISH LIGHTWEIGHT TITLE

Paul Sass Defeated Rob Sinclair Unamnimous Decision

Sorry for the sloppy results, i havent slept for what feels like 3 weeks but im pretty sure they are all right.

Team Kaobon done very well with a (nearly) clean sweep,

Sass Vs Sinclair was an amazing fight


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Mate what a fight, words cant describe - best fight iv ever seen! Sass is going to the top!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

well done to all the local lads...some sound fights and the Sass/Sinclair fight was even better than the hype - great night - some very impressive wins and all the guys are improving lots with each fight - UK MMA is really progressing and tonight was and excellent example. :thumb once again well done to everyone and I have to go and change my trousers now after Sass's fight.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Si-K said:


> well done to all the local lads...some sound fights and the Sass/Sinclair fight was even better than the hype - great night - some very impressive wins and all the guys are improving lots with each fight - UK MMA is really progressing and tonight was and excellent example. :thumb once again well done to everyone and I have to go and change my trousers now after Sass's fight.


Defo mate, heart was in my mouth all the way through!

the guy is a legend!


----------



## conrad (Oct 3, 2009)

how did daniel abbott get on anyone no??


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

as above mate.... he beat a scouser called Dutch - of what I understand Dutch was an Independant fighter - and was an ex bodybuilder (big guy) and was training himself in standup - he got outclassed on the deck - Think your man won with a RNC - god my memory is awful.

Dan Abbott looked very good at stand up and was well amped....his stance etc looked like he really knew what he was doing (his low chin and rounded back reminded me of Wand, unfortunatley for all the stand-up guys he took the wise decision and got on the deck and then it was an easy win for him....liked his shorts as well:thumb....

Marc can update you more as some guys he knew where sitting behind us who came along to support their mate "Mongo" (LOL) their mate Dutch.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeh Dan aboot won RNC 1st round


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

is the sass/sinclair fight anywhere ont he net?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

There is a bad version on youtube and its on p4tv but u have to pay for it which sucks


----------

